# intercooler size



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

why use a larger intercooler? whats the chance of turbo lag

what are the advantages and disadvantages of using a large intercooler if running a rb2odet setup with t4 turbo nice piping and the rest a good stuff


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you must run a large intercooler if you plan on using a big turbo. If the turbo and intercooler match well, you won't lag. a larger turbo is more able to cool the compressed air while a small intercooler can't do it as well, and could lead to detonation if it gets extreme.

i stand corrected. while a larger IC will cause lag it's because of the extra area which takes more volume to fill............but when running high boost a larger intercooler is necessary


----------

